# Question about a local sawmill



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

So I decided to do a search to see if there were any sawmills in my area. I was able to find one. I searched their website to see what they offered. And as a new woodworker I wasn't sure about what I found. Here is a link to their page that lists their lumber and prices. Was wondering if someone could take a look and see if it's worth checking out. I have no idea on prices for lumber at this point. Since I live in a small town, the options are limited. We do have a Lowes. We have a couple of small stores as well but I've never really shopped at them. So I'll be checking them out this week as well.

Here's the link.

http://bonesteelmillandmolding.com/pb/wp_192dac55/wp_192dac55.html


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks like decent prices.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Angie, I take it that you're in southern Indiana?

Irrespective of location, *those are some very good prices*. I would suggest that you only purchase their kiln dried lumber, and take a moisture meter with you to double check the moisture content.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Those prices look great to me, I think I paid $6 a board foot the last time I bought walnut, 2.65 sounds like a steal.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

If you want to shop for the Hardwoods(Maple, Ebony, Ash, etc)
DO NOT BUY AT The big box store (HD, Lowes etc)
Their boards are usually shrink wrapped and bear a high price.
Looking at their your sawmills prices, Their lumber is mainly Green
Are you planning to dry it yourself or do you want dry ready stock?
Those prices are pretty good compared to a lumberyard in my area: forloversofwood.com
Although, My lumberyard has quite a exotic amount of species. 
Ehh, Your shops milling service seems pretty high… Mine is just $20 for 15 min and yeah.
If you have a planer and maybe a jointer, it would be more worth it planing and surfacing the board yourself.
You should do this:
Go there, and ask for advice, have a list of the woods you want
It seems okay to have a few BF to get surfaced there, although it is more worth surfacing it with a planer, and 
a jointer really isn't needed, You can find ways to flatten them, on the bandsaw or table saw or router table or ROUTER or planer with a few simple homemade sleds.
$1.45 +35c (for drying) is a pretty good price for rough Maple and the prices are pretty good, well because its a sawmill which mills its own logs, not a lumberyard which buys from a sawmill and yeah.
Do you have a planer?
If so, Buy rough stock, 
Don't you have that $300 in Lowes credit, get a planer 
A good planer, maybe a Dewalt 735 or something.
for me, I dont need a jointer, although if I had the space, and the money, I would go for a grizzly jointer/planer.
A tip of advice, When you have your stock and you are marking your cuts, mark your cuts for the maximum in every board.
Hope this helps

Alex


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

Agree with Alexandre…

Here's some math that might help with your decision.

The prices on the list are for green lumber fresh off the saw, which means it still needs to be dried. They do note that their kiln dried stock is .35 more per bf. Assuming the stock was select and better grade at the kiln dried price you'd still be doing OK.

All the lumber would be rough sawn requiring you to have the tools to make it useable as far as square edges and flat surfaces. If you don't have the tools they do offer jointing and planing services by the lineal foot. Just for reference, an 8' long board jointed and planed by them would add $5.60 to the cost of each board.

So the math for dried, jointed, planed boards works out to approximately

Cherry $3.40bf
Maple $2.85bf
Walnut $4.05bf
White Oak $3.40bf

Good luck with your projects.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Angie those prices are reasonable and very fair, some places also once you've become a good customer and open an account will offer discounts, they are willing to work with you on price pretty much not matter what. I noticed they sell hackberry that's a first that I've seen, all the hackberry I've used on my projects I cut down myself and used my 14" bandsaw as a sawmill to mill them into blocks. and or short boards.

If you have a McCoys and are looking for something quick go them, that have a larger variety of woods to choose from over HD and Lowes, I sometimes get my red ceader there if my lumber vendor is out or closed.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in South Dakota but the prices seem decent to me.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Keep in mind that shipping wood is expensive ! Given that, if you can get decent boards locally, even if you have to air dry them yourself, you are likely better off doing that if their prices are reasonable.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Angie you should find several sawmills in southern Indiana. I do not know what part of southern Indiana you live in but if Union city is not far try Frank Miller Lumber. Union City is northeast of Indy. They have a great selection and good prices. I live in northeast Indiana and there is several choices for me.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Angie,

Go to the woodmizer website and request a list of local mills near you. You'll be surprised at how many there are.

You can also call them at 800.553.0182


----------



## dkg (Dec 14, 2009)

The prices are fair if the grade is good. There is a saw mill in Brazil IN called www.gvwp.net which is run by a fellow named David Martin. I have had some dealings with him and I have found him quite helpful.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

You may also want to join the Kyana wood woodworker club in Louisville. Here

You can learn a lot and make a lot of contacts.

I know there use to be at least 5 mills over around New Amsterdam, (West of Corydon). Margie Clark, Paul Cotner and Jr. Cotner each owned one.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Angie - These prices seem very reasonable to me and are maybe a little cheaper than what I have been paying here in South Carolina. The oak seem a bit high but that could be a supply issue (we have lots of it down here). I get most of my wood from a similar mill. I sticker it in a car port with a ceiling fan for about 5 months then move it in my heated and air conditioned shop. Overall it takes about 10 months to dry most 1 inch lumber. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Dallas- I went to that site and do not see anything about a list of local saw mills. I would love to find a good one in my area. Could you direct me? Thanks


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kay, you'll have to email or call them. They are good enough not put put out personal information like phone numbers on the web.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Dallas!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the good info. I did check out some of the smaller lumber stores in town today as well. I found a black called Ford Lumber. I found that they have prices that are pretty comparable. They don't have as big a selection of different types of woods. But the sawmill is maybe 15 minutes away. I'm in southern Indiana right on the Ohio. Louisville is an hour. Cindy is about 1 1/2 depending on what part and Indy is 2 hours. 
We also have a Bender lumber. Cheaper than lowes, but horrible service. Of course Ford has good lumber prices, but everything else is way too high. 
Still going to do some investigating. Thanks.

Also….. Bought a small planer tonight. Can't wait to fire that bad boy up tomorrow.


----------



## Finisher (Jul 18, 2012)

Angie - The pricing is very good. But it looks like to me that this is a smaller operation. There's nothing wrong with using them as a source for your material, but when I buy from local operations I have a problem with getting flat boards. Also, moisture content of the lumber would be a concern for me. In kiln dried lumber they dry the wood using a furnace, I'm not sure to what percent. And, then they will force moisture back into the wood and repeat the process. This stablizes wood, or at least thats what they told me. my point is, larger mills will have the facility and means to produce more consisitant grades and quality boards. So I would check out several mills. Visit them if you can and compare. I would rather buy a board stacked and stored in a roofed building then from under a tarp sitting in a field.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Many smaller sawmills have either solar or dehumidifier kilns. Neither of these are "furnace" drying and both can produce good lumber. Good lumber begins with selecting good logs, milling them into lumber using good equipment and techniques, handling and storing the lumber properly to facilitate good drying conditions (air drying) and drying lumber in "kilns" may be part of the process… Someone who operates a small sawmill is just as capable of having the knowledge and skill necessary to produce good lumber. Remember, most furniture made by master craftsmen in the past was made using air dried lumber because kilns were not commonly available. Finding a good sawmill operation which caters to the woodworking market is a great thing.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## WoodMizerGuy (Mar 5, 2012)

For those looking for Wood-Mizer's Online Sawyer Directory, here's the link:

http://www.woodmizer.com/us/ResourceCenter/FindaCustomSawyer.aspx


----------

